# Thrustmaster T500 RS mit TDU 2?



## The-Typhoon (12. Februar 2011)

Hi. 
Hat jemand das Thrustmaster T500 RS Lenkrad in der PC version von tdu 2 getestet? Falls ja, funktioniert das???


----------

